# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Coris formosa

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Coris Formosa juvenil

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Coris Formosa juvenil

Famlilia-labridae

Nome comum-coris formosa

Tamanho máximo-60 cm

Dificuldade de manutenção-(1=facil a 5=dificil) 2

Reef safe-Não (só em juvenil)

Origem-Costa Africana do oceano Indico

Aquario minimo recomendado-400 litros

Agressividade intra familia-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3=grupo) 3

Agressividade intra especie-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3=grupo) 1

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha desculpa estar a te chatear mas essa ficha técnica está com algumas coisas erradas...

Assim fica mais correcta:

Coris formosa

Famlilia-labridae

Nome comum- (depende de como quiserem chamar)

Dificuldade de manutenção-(1=facil a 5=dificil) eu nunca tive essa espécie, mas pelos relatos punha um 4

Reef safe-Não (só em juvenil)

Origem-Mar Vermelho, da costa Africana do Oceano índico até Sri Lanka

A espécie Coris atlantica é uma espécie do Atlântico Oriental Tropical e Cabo Verde, que nunca vi a venda na aquariofilia...

Cumps :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Olha desculpa estar a te chatear mas essa ficha técnica está com algumas coisas erradas...
> 
> Assim fica mais correcta:
> 
> Coris formosa
> 
> Famlilia-labridae
> 
> Nome comum- (depende de como quiserem chamar)
> ...


Ola a todos :Olá:  
Filipe vê este link http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...=42&nome_map=s

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Eu tambem tirei alguma informação desse link.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim, mas essa informação está muito errada, a Coris atlantica e a Coris formosa, são espécies completamente distintas, o Coris formosa é do Índico e o Coris atlantica é do Atântico, além disso a coloração nada tem a ver com um e outro, sendo que a espécie mais similar com o Coris atlantica é o Coris julis, que existe no mar de Portugal.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Sim, mas essa informação está muito errada, a Coris atlantica e a Coris formosa, são espécies completamente distintas, o Coris formosa é do Índico e o Coris atlantica é do Atântico, além disso a coloração nada tem a ver com um e outro, sendo que a espécie mais similar com o Coris atlantica é o Coris julis, que existe no mar de Portugal.


 Aonde posso encontrar informação certa sobre esta especie?

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

O Filipe tem razão.

Pedro, podes ler mais aqui:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...cfm?pCatId=327

É um peixe complicado

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Já fiz as retificações mas não consigo mudar o titulo.
  As opções da administração só dão para fechar ou mudar de sitio.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,
Já alterei o título
Conseguias fazê-lo. Bastaria editar a mensagem inicial

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro,
> Já alterei o título
> Conseguias fazê-lo. Bastaria editar a mensagem inicial


  :Olá:  João e obrigado :SbOk:  eu só consegui mudar o nome que estava por cima da foto,não consegui mudar o titulo.

----------

